# [SOLVED] MacBook Pro DVD not visible



## sbussing (May 19, 2010)

Hi, I'm completely new to the Mac-world so forgive me if I ask a dumb question.ray:

I recently bought a Mac, now I want to install something from a DVD for the first time. However when I put in my DVD nothing happens. The stange thing is, I cannot find the DVD on my machine. I can see the harddrive and idisk, but shouldn't there be an DVD-drive also. 

Now when I go to the systemprofile, I see the the hardware specs of the drive:

HL-DT-ST DVDRW CS23N Firmware: SB07

So, it the seems the hardware is not recognised by the OS?

I think is has something to do with setting in my account. Is this possible?:4-dontkno

Maybe it is not visible for security reasons. Does anyone have any suggestions?

Thank you ray:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MacBook Pro DVD not visible*

What does System Profiler say when you have a disk in the drive next to Media?


----------



## sbussing (May 19, 2010)

*Re: MacBook Pro DVD not visible*

Well, it actually show the right inforation. I wanted to install adobe CS4. The profiler saw that this disc was in the DVD/CD.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MacBook Pro DVD not visible*

When you open a Finder window, the disk isn't showing up under the hard drive icon in the left pane?


----------



## sbussing (May 19, 2010)

*Re: MacBook Pro DVD not visible*

Hi sinclair_tm, the strange thing is, I only see the HD and iDisk, not DVD/CD. I should expect it to show there so I could click on it to explore. 

As I said before, I'm totally new in the apple world. But if I compare it to windows, in de windows explorer (this is the same as finder on the Mac I guess?), I would see the drive. In the Max finder I don't.

Did I something wrong?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MacBook Pro DVD not visible*

No, if there is no media, the drive will not show up. Apple treats all removable media like Windows treats USB drives, unless there is something there to read, nothing is shown. While in the FInder, goto the menu and select Finder>Preferences... and select General, and make sure that there is a check next to CD/DVD if you want it to show up on the Desktop, and then click on the Sidebar button at the top of the preference window and make sure that there is a check next to CD/DVD to have them show up the left pane of Finder Windows. If they are both checked and still don't show up, then I'm at a loss, unless you are not in an admin account.


----------



## sbussing (May 19, 2010)

*Re: MacBook Pro DVD not visible*

Hi sinclair_tm, I checked everything you suggested. All the options were checked. Thanks for the support. I immediatly tested it, to see if the drive shows up in finder. After I inserted a disc, it did. So everything is working as expected. I still don't know why it didn't show up when I inserted the installation disc of Adobe CS 4. But now I know that the drive is ok and visible in the Finder. 

Thanks again for the support


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MacBook Pro DVD not visible*

Who knows, but by double checking everything, it reset the settings so that it works now. Glad to hear it's good.


----------

